
The best gift for people who suck at cooking - compumike
https://www.cnet.com/news/pantelligent-smart-frying-pan/
======
WheelsAtLarge
The absurdness of technology gadgets at its best. Immediately, I thought this
was an article from The Onion. Unfortunately it was not.

Cooking is just not that hard and this pan will not help.

Lets see: 1) Imagine the time an energy to get this created and launched. 2) A
reviewer wrote on it 3) I was foolish enough to read it and comment on it.

Hey all, we can do better.

------
MaysonL
People who suck at cooking aren't interested in cooking, else they wouldn't
suck. Giving them cooking-oriented gifts is insulting and a waste of money.

------
drxzcl
So basically the pan is driving you like you're some cheap organic PID
controller? No thanks!

~~~
compumike
Optional: Autopilot mode = closed loop. See [https://www.pantelligent.com/how-
it-works/](https://www.pantelligent.com/how-it-works/)

